# A Fancy Spoon



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 18, 2021)

Anyone ever try one of these?



Or, just the chain links?


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 18, 2021)

Here's another


I like the jig he has on his worktable.


----------



## tfp (Mar 18, 2021)

Very nice. I’ve done a Mors Kochanski “try stick”, some of those twists would be a nice addition for a little more practice.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 18, 2021)

This was nice to watch... Deborah, the spoon lady. 


Here is the source for the porcelain burnisher/polisher and samples of some very nice spoon, scoop, and serving piece designs. They also sell blanks








Products


Spoon Blanks and Tools



www.emmetvandriesche.com


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Mar 19, 2021)

My Morakniv 106 was delivered today... but I haven't opened the inner plastic package it came it... I'm so mad I could spit nails.

I ordered off ebay. Looked at the sellers FB%, which is 99.6% Ship from location, KS all good, so I ordered.
The fricking package that was delivered has an AMAZON label on it. Inside is a "gift" ticket from AMAZON.

I just got home and looked at the actual negative FB left them... other complaints about them selling AMAZON.

I HATE Amazon... and like some of the others said, if I wanted to buy from Amazon, and save $6 on the knife, I would have ordered from Amazon.

I'm going to investigate ebays seller's policies. I sincerely doubt they allow drop-ship selling.
  

Reported to both Amazon and ebay.

Now going to check out my new knife!


----------



## American Woodcarver (Jun 14, 2021)

I was once commissioned to carve a spoon for a place in Los Vagas called the Wicket Spoon. It was a fun project. Below is a photo of it. Terry


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 14, 2021)

American Woodcarver said:


> I was once commissioned to carve a spoon for a place in Los Vagas called the Wicket Spoon. It was a fun project. Below is a photo of it. Terry


That's amazing!
What tools did you use and how long did it take?


----------



## tfp (Jun 14, 2021)

Similar to TNT I got a new knife, my first Pukko-style. With any new knife I get for use in the woods I like to make something with it, a “christening” of sorts, as well as to test the function. Just last night I finished most of the major shaping. My original idea was to carve or burn fish features in it - scales fins eyes etc - but I’ll pencil them on first to see if the design will work. It’s a new coffee scoop to replace a plastic one. I wanted to make a kuska but the wood split and I had to work around it.




It still needs some shaping and thinning but most of that will be done with a rasp and sandpaper.
It’s hardwood so its quite a chore to carve.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 14, 2021)

tfp said:


> Similar to TNT I got a new knife, my first Pukko-style. With any new knife I get for use in the woods I like to make something with it, a “christening” of sorts, as well as to test the function. Just last night I finished most of the major shaping. My original idea was to carve or burn fish features in it - scales fins eyes etc - but I’ll pencil them on first to see if the design will work. It’s a new coffee scoop to replace a plastic one. I wanted to make a kuska but the wood split and I had to work around it.
> 
> View attachment 912367
> 
> ...


Very nice! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Woodslasher (Jun 19, 2021)

Link to a step-by-step guide to carving those: https://www.lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/64922


----------



## tfp (Aug 8, 2021)

Not sure if you’re looking for more projects, but I just made a batch of netting needles using offcuts. I’m going to use them to make fishing landing nets after watching some vids on the tube. I did a few completely by hand, but I made a batch of 20 (10xtwo sizes) and used a router table to do the hardest cut (removing the centre material) then finished them all with a knife. My hands were almost crippled the next day, but it was a lot of fun. I think it’s a really good knife carving skills project.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Aug 9, 2021)

Very nice!
I'll have to watch the videos.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Oct 12, 2021)

Been over a year since getting injured that I have carved a spoon. Just finished this one this morning.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Oct 12, 2021)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> Been over a year since getting injured that I have carved a spoon. Just finished this one this morning.


Perfection! Love the light stripe down the center.
Was the injury wood-carving related?


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Oct 12, 2021)

TNTreeHugger said:


> Perfection! Love the light stripe down the center.
> Was the injury wood-carving related?


Haha no! It was starting a chainsaw related!!! The damn 056 super I’m trying to get a piston for! I pulled the rope and I got a sharp shooting pain in my arm. Turns out it’s tennis elbow!


----------

